# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  فيديو اهداف مباراة المريخ (6) والنيل الحصاحيصا (1)

## acba77

* 
هدف المريخ الاول :  المهدي بن ضيف الله 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/mahdy01.wmv 

اعادة للهدف بالعرض البطي 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/mer_gool1.wmv 


هدف التعادل للنيل - كاباقامي 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/neeel01.wmv 

هدف المريخ الثاني - راجي عبد العاطي 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/rajy03.wmv 

هدف المريخ الثالث - فيصل العجب 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/ajabk03.wmv 

هدف المريخ الرابع - محمد عثمان هنو  
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/hano04.wmv 

هدف المريخ الخامس - محمد عثمان هنو  
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/hano05.wmv 

هدف المريخ السادس -ستيفن وارغو 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/worgu06.wmv
*

----------


## جاميكا

*مشكووووووووووور
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					

مشكووووووووووور



منور الصفحة
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*شكر لك ايها العزيز
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

شكر لك ايها العزيز



تسلم للمرور العطر
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياخي احييك

واشكرك بحراره

خالص الود
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله ماقصلت
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكــــــــــــور كتيــــــــــــــر ...
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*لك منا خالص الشكر
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الحبيب محرومين من الابداعات دى ياخ
شوف اي موقع غير البركل ده ياخ
خلينا النشوف معاكم ياخ
لكن مجهودك مقدر

*

----------


## الافريقي

*مشكور يا حبوب
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*مشكوور جدا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

ياخي احييك

واشكرك بحراره

خالص الود



شكرا للمرور
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*يديك ألف عافية يا راقى.
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

والله ماقصلت



منور الصفحة
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

مشكــــــــــــور كتيــــــــــــــر ...



منور الصفحة
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

لك منا خالص الشكر



سرني مرورك يا حافظ
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

الحبيب محرومين من الابداعات دى ياخ
شوف اي موقع غير البركل ده ياخ
خلينا النشوف معاكم ياخ
لكن مجهودك مقدر




البركل ياتو انا في دنقلا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الافريقي
					

مشكور يا حبوب



منور الصفحة
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامين بكرى
					

مشكوور جدا



منور الصفحة
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

يديك ألف عافية يا راقى.



تسلم يا فنان
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

 
هدف المريخ الاول :  المهدي بن ضيف الله 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/mahdy01.wmv 

اعادة للهدف بالعرض البطي 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/mer_gool1.wmv 


هدف التعادل للنيل - كاباقامي 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/neeel01.wmv 

هدف المريخ الثاني - راجي عبد العاطي 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/rajy03.wmv 

هدف المريخ الثالث - فيصل العجب 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/ajabk03.wmv 

هدف المريخ الرابع - محمد عثمان هنو  
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/hano04.wmv 

هدف المريخ الخامس - محمد عثمان هنو  
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/hano05.wmv 

هدف المريخ السادس -ستيفن وارغو 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/worgu06.wmv



[marq="3;right;3;scroll"]مشكوررررررررررررررر[/marq]
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيخ ياسر
					

[marq="3;right;3;scroll"]مشكوررررررررررررررر[/marq]



تسلم علي المرور
                        	*

----------


## osman

* مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه 
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*تسلم يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة osman
					

 مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه 



سرني مرورك يا ابوعفان
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

تسلم يا حبيب



منور الصفحة يا ابو علي
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبودى

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

البركل ياتو انا في دنقلا



انت يا اكرم بتتريق كمان
الموقع الرافع بيه دا ما حق البركل
شوف زيد شير ابلود اي موقع تانى ارفعبو
الظاهر دنقلا مسخنه اليومين ديل
سلم لى على القدار

دى ما البركا
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/mahdy01.wmv

*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*عمل مميز 
تسلم ايدك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

انت يا اكرم بتتريق كمان
الموقع الرافع بيه دا ما حق البركل
شوف زيد شير ابلود اي موقع تانى ارفعبو
الظاهر دنقلا مسخنه اليومين ديل
سلم لى على القدار

دى ما البركا
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/mahdy01.wmv




  ابدا والله يا كشة الدولي ما من البركل من محبي المريخ
يعطيك الصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة راشد مرجي
					

عمل مميز 
تسلم ايدك



يعطيك العافية يا راشد
                        	*

----------

